# Driving Instructor Roof Sticker Sign Marks



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

As title suggest,

my old driving instructor came to me today asking if i had something in my vast array of products that could get this off his roof:










basically he had the sticky learner triangle thing on his roof, was on there for a while apparently.

now hes retired hes taken it off and found that on his car.

funnily enough he tried tcut, which did nothing :|

was wondering what the best stuff to use to get this off would be?

my thought is machine polish.

any advice and help appreciated.

cheers.


----------



## steve o (Apr 17, 2009)

Whats actually left on the paint? Is it glue residue?

If so, glue remover, petrol or solvent should clear it off. 

Then what over it with a bit of polish. If its glue on there, it will soon clog your pad up if you go stright in there with your DA / rotary.

Steve.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

As above, i would have thought a good dose of Tardis is required then a polish.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Aren't they all magnetic those signs. Allows you to take them off when you use the car not for lessons.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

steve o said:


> Whats actually left on the paint? Is it glue residue?
> 
> If so, glue remover, petrol or solvent should clear it off.
> 
> ...


ive no idea if im honest with you, looks like some sort of glue residue, but to touch it looks like its paint defect as its not ontop of the paint (if that makes sense)



mattsbmw said:


> As above, i would have thought a good dose of Tardis is required then a polish.


ive not got any tardis, what else could i use?
ive got iron-x and dissolver?



rob3rto said:


> Aren't they all magnetic those signs. Allows you to take them off when you use the car not for lessons.


dont think his was magnetic....he has two cars, this one was a little toyota he used for driving lessons, his other car is a bmw 5 series...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Rollini said:


> ive not got any tardis, what else could i use?
> ive got iron-x and dissolver?


i would try dissolver as i think that is a tar and iron remover. dependant where you are in nottingham i am not too far away and could let you have a sample of tardis to try.

once you have used that and then clayed it, next would be time to try polishing.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> i would try dissolver as i think that is a tar and iron remover. dependant where you are in nottingham i am not too far away and could let you have a sample of tardis to try.
> 
> once you have used that and then clayed it, next would be time to try polishing.


yeah it is...
im nearer leicester, postcode is ng12 5 mate.

cool, thanks for the heads up, ill pass it on to him and see if he wants me to have a go


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

anymore thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Ninja13 (Dec 1, 2011)

A clear rectangular sticky film is applied to the car where the magnetic 'A' board sits. This is done to protect the paintwork on the roof of the car. From the picture it looks as if it is still on. If it has been removed it will probably just be sticky residue that needs removing.


----------



## Ninja13 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think it's meant to be removed by hot soapy water once you get the plastic lifted slightly. When I needed to remove decals before I used a hair dryer worked gently as the plastic lifted.


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like it has eaten in to the clearcoat to me. I would have thought the roof needs repainting


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Its Glue

I use tar and Glue remover and plenty elbow grease


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

He's yet to have a crack at it but when I saw it the roof was smooth to touch so didn't feel like there was any glue on the surface so my thought is paint damage?


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

That's what I said paint damage, where the sign has been on the roof it's worn into the clearcoat have seen it before.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

nighthawk said:


> That's what I said paint damage, where the sign has been on the roof it's worn into the clearcoat have seen it before.


Think that's possibly what it is. Haven't heard from him recently so don't think hes done anything about it.


----------



## Riggs (Oct 14, 2009)

use some paint thinner, will remove it quite easily, then a good wash & polish

(done this countless times on driving school cars)


----------

